
Ask HN: Bypass App Store Subscription Fees? - cyberpanther
Anyone have any suggestions on how to get around Apple App Store subscription fees?  Netflix and Spotify do it, but also several smaller apps too. I can&#x27;t seem to find the magic combo for Apple ignore it in an app I&#x27;m developing.
======
soulchild37
In your app, don't put a link or any text that would lead or let user know
they can make payment outside of App Store.

Set up an external website that registers/login user and process user payment
there. Then in your app, require user login and then your app can communicate
with the backend to check if the user is subscribed.

------
muzani
One trick might be to just put a 10% higher price within the app, and lower
off app. Consumers will think it's a mistake and spread the word. You can also
send them an email telling them that they get a discount if they subscribe
now.

On the other hand, some people prefer to pay within app. I don't trust many
subscription services to be responsible with my credit card information, but
Apple/Google have proven to have consumer protection. So you should probably
do both.

